# 7/8ths shelter



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Since I posted the bit on the gin pole(in the old format)  I've not posted much but have been busy in the shop.  So I thought I'd add a bit about the tool shed and the shelter that are in the works. All are in 7/8ths.
Here's the finished Gin pole.









The tool shed.









And now the shelter. The shelter is going to be painted tomorrow and then the floor boards and roofing will go on.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great work Larry! Keep 'em coming! 

The board 'n batten siding on the tool shed, did you dado that or add strips? Love the doors on that too!


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim the board on batten is real..no dado. However it is glued to a 1/8" plywood shell. The shelter on the other hand is all board by board construction. 
There's more pics on my website  www.capeannrail.com  on the 7/8ths projects page.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Very, Very Nice!! Will these go outside?


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

Fantastic. Nice to see the crane thing again, your shed, and the progress on the new shelter. 
Nice to work in a scale where wood is wood, nails are nails, and tweezers are for best left in the bathroom eh? 

I wonder if you need to explain what 7/8ths is, in case newer members don't know.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Looking good as all was


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard,
They will indeed go outside.  The buildings are strong enough.
Pete, perhahs you are right.
Here's a picture of a 1:20.3 person next to a 1:13.7 person (7/8ths)  7/8ths makes the 45mm track gauge scale out to 2 foot gauge.


----------

